# All Natural Lump Charcoal



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

What do you use and where can we score the best deal!

I'm using "Royal Oak" from Lowes $15 for a $15lbs bag.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The Royal Oak is what I use. I go back and forth between the briquettes and lump.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Local butcher shop started selling Fogo and I love it, I fee like it's the most consistent with actually getting a bag full big chunks and not lots of little pieces.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Cowboy if labeled made in USA is a good bargain brand, Costco has 34lbs for 20 pieces are a bit small.
If labeled made in mexico it is like using a railroad tie full of creosote.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

+1 on Fogo in the black bag. Perfect sized for the weber kettle for prime ribs and steaks. I keep a bag or 2 of kingsford briquettes for hotdogs.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Rockwood. It's made in the USA from a US source and company. It's got the perfect sized stuff that's carbonized completely.

Lights extremely quick, minimal sparking, burns hot with minimal ash which is great if you have something like and KJ or BGE, and the smoke is pretty neutral so it doesn't overpower the food, and blends nicely when smoking.


----------



## theycallmePops (2 mo ago)

+1 on the Rockwood. Available through Ace Hardware or direct online.


----------

